

Microsoft: Dropping Linux, Unix enterprise search will "accelerate innovation" - ilamont
http://www.itworld.com/software/95599/microsoft-drop-linux-unix-versions-enterprise-search

======
hga
Well, it will for them....

E.g. Rich Hickey started out building Clojure on the JVM and CLR. At some
point, he realized he could double the speed of Clojure per se innovation by
only developing for one, instead of implementing the same thing on two VMs.

(He picked the JVM and later others resumed the CLR version.)

------
rbanffy
So... Easy solution: ditch Fast and get a Google Search appliance.

I am sure Google will have sweet deals for the Fast customers who no longer
want to manage their own internal search engines and would rather not run them
on Windows.

------
bartl
You may call me stupid, but after skimming this article I still have no idea
what they mean with "enterprise search"...

~~~
chrisbolt
I think they license software to companies that want an internal search engine
for their intranet, kind of like Google's search appliance:
<http://www.google.com/enterprise/search/gsa.html>

------
michaelcampbell
Serious question: What innovation did they have WITH Linux & Unix?

